# Sublimation - Mugs Printing Yellowish



## newbie38 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi,
I have some troubleshooting with sublimating mugs for when i try to sublimate onto the mugs, the white portion will be tinted with yellowish color. The sublimation paper itself is white color when i printed the image on but when transferred onto the mug, it will become yellowish in color. 

Does anybody have any advise on what's wrong? Thanks.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Could be two separate issues. The paper yellowing is normal behavior -- it gets pretty hot in the oven or mug press! You can help reduce that by putting a sheet of regular bond (copy) paper over the transfer paper. If the transfer paper comes out very yellow or even brown, the temperature might be too high, or the time might be too long.

Hard to say about the yellowing of what should be white areas, though that's usually caused by not using a color profile when printing, or using the wrong one. (Seldom is the white area of a picture actually devoid of color. What happens is the printer uses inks in those areas it's not supposed to, because the wrong color profile is active, and generally causing a cast toward a certain color.) 

Don't waste mugs by printing random pictures. Find a good color test photo with a gray scale and color swatches. Print it out and see what you get. Do a search for "color test photo" and you'll find hundreds.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

is this yellowing always in this same spot?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Usually indicates that the Icc profile is not
being applied.

Is yellowing occurring outside of image area?


----------



## newbie38 (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't really see if the yellowing is outside the image. The image is actually a seagull white in color and the rest is blue. The seagull appears kinda like beige and yellow and not white. Besides the yellowing, i also can't obtain the blue color as on the screen. The difference is quite significance and i get a darker color with purplish. The ink supplier do not have an icc profile and i'm using the Adobe RGB 1998) icc profile. For another image i have tested, it seems like it's tinted with a yellow coloring for parts containing white. The mug is white, the print seemingly appears white on the paper also. Does that mean the yellowing is not too visible to the eyes but does shows when printed onto the mug? I am really in an agony with the printing on paper and mugs.. tried different settings to no avail. My printer is newly bought epson t60. Do have a specific icc profile for this printer where i can try to use? Would appreciate for any kind advise. Thanks much.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

that explain everything.
you dont use correct color profile for your ink and printer. in this case your printer dont know how to mix the colors to achieve correct shades. You can not just use an random icc profiles as this wont do any good to your prints and wasted blanks.

my advice would be to get descent, supported package from reputable supplier that will work out of the box or icc specially made for your set up.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What printer and brand of ink?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

The ICC you are using is not right, you need an ICC that is specific to your printer and type of inks you are using. If your supplier can not provide one, then you will have to get one custom made.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

newbie38 said:


> The ink supplier do not have an icc profile and i'm using the Adobe RGB 1998) icc profile.


You NEED a profile. It's not optional. We're printers and color is our business.You have three options* 1) Buy some inks with a profile. Anyone who tells you their inks don't need a profile is trying to sell you some BS.* 2) Look around online or in the forums here for someone that will make an ICC profile for you. (it won't be cheap) or 3) Buy a RIP that supports a densitometer and make your own for every substrate you use.

Act like a professional and get your colors right.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You can get custom ICCs made for around £25 so they aren't expensive, and certainly an essential set-up cost if using inks which don't have one supplied.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You can test general color fidelity by printing on cheap polyester fabric you can buy at any fabric store. Or, cover the printed transfer with parchment paper, press for 40-50 seconds at 400 degrees. That will activate the dyes, and the colors should come up. You do not need to be wasting any more mugs.

If you see significant off-colors with either test, it's your printing or paper. If the colors look okay, it's your mugs -- not the mugs themselves perhaps, but too hot in the oven, too long, or whatever.

Adobe RGB 1998 is not a printer profile. Selecting that as your printer profile will do more harm than good.

Finally, as I said above, don't use just random photos. Find a test photo you know has accurate colors and grayscale swatches. You're wasting your time and materials otherwise.


----------



## yourlogomugs (May 12, 2015)

maybe too much heat lower the heat


----------



## prateekkejriwal (Sep 11, 2017)

hello @newbiew38 

Hi. i am facing same problem. When i print on paper it appears to be white but as soon as i heat press it, it becomes yellow and not only this, the color also appears on T-Shirt. Do revert me if you solved your problem [email protected] mail id.

Thanks


----------



## pixtopaper (May 1, 2021)

Exactly same problem however, I would state that in my case the printer is profiled with spyderprint. That didnt help though...

Thanks


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Not enough information. Tell us your printer model, ink brands and dates, paper brand, pressing temps and times, etc.


----------

